# Caption This.



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Decided to take a shot of my Berried Shrimp today... 
and I spy something else as well 










And two bonus shots


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you sure that's a fire red looks like a regular cherry to me


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

u can't see eggs in the fire reds.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

choii317 said:


> u can't see eggs in the fire reds.


Ah okay then  corrections made heh.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

New pic  Top view.
there's now 2...


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

congratz


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Got home from being out today.. saw about 10 eggs sitting on a piece of moss, the other half are still inside the one... kinda crazy =\ Still unsure what I will do... after all I do have 3 Berried... well 2 1/2 now... ha!


----------

